

Show HN: Quick Command-line File Completion - pindexis
http://pindexis.github.io/qfc/

======
z1mm32m4n
This looks similar to what fzf [1] does. There seems to be a bit of a
difference between how it treats files within Git repositories, but other than
that I tell what the differences are.

[1]: [https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)

~~~
pindexis
There is a difference in intention:

fzf presents itself as a general fuzzy finder tool. QFC is a specific tool for
completing just file/dir path.

If you use the two, you will notice the difference quickly.

Sorting && Filtering isn't the same, for example: If you write 'bin' and there
is a matched directory for that string ('bin'), you will see only the dir path
not all files inside the dir.

Also, you can arrow keys to navigate between directories.

You can also type special characters like '~', '$HOME' etc..

------
jetpm
I always wanted this, typing paths is so annoying. I think the command line
got stuck in the last millennium. So much things could be automated there,
especially command completion. Why do I have to remember the stupid -xfv
parameters for tar or whatever. Computers should be like magic.

What could be improved: if I type "nano <ctrl f> index." I see some index.js
files but not my index.html file from my node project.

Ah ok it's in a different folder, but it would be cool if it showed anyways.

~~~
quantumtremor
Just add this to your .[bash/zsh]rc:

    
    
      ex ()
      {
        if [ -f $1 ] ; then
            case $1 in
                *.tar.bz2) tar xjf $1 ;;
                *.tar.gz) tar xzf $1 ;;
                *.bz2) bunzip2 $1 ;;
                *.rar) unrar x $1 ;;
                *.gz) gunzip $1 ;;
                *.tar) tar xf $1 ;;
                *.tbz2) tar xjf $1 ;;
                *.tgz) tar xzf $1 ;;
                *.zip) unzip $1 ;;
                *.Z) uncompress $1;;
                *.7z) 7z x $1 ;;
                *) echo "'$1' cannot be extracted via ex()" ;;
           esac
        else
            echo "'$1' is not a valid file"
        fi
    }

------
superskierpat
Wow this is pretty cool, does it affect the terminals performance though?

~~~
0942v8653
Doesn't appear to. It may run slowly itself once you press the hotkey but
startup speed is not really affected.

------
throwaway_555
Look into fish shell. It does this and more. Or iterm2 does similar.

~~~
matrixagent
iTerm2 does something like that? How/what? I've been using it for years and
never heard of that, looks like once again I've been missing out on something
incredibly useful for way too long. :)

~~~
crcastle
[http://www.iterm2.com/version3.html](http://www.iterm2.com/version3.html)

